# distill (vinegar) over the feces



## DarkLucer

Buenas noches:

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre alquimia y me encuentro con la siguiente expresión, que no sé cómo traducir:

To  strengthen  it [vinegar] more,  distill  it  several  times * over  the  feces*,  then mix  everything  you  have  distilled  with  as  much other  non-dephlegmatized  vinegar.

Normalmente, en alquimia se destilan diversas sustancias y, al calcinado negro que queda de la destilación, se le llama heces. 

¿Me podéis echar una mano? 

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Quetzali

Hola:
Qué tal usar sedimento?


----------



## DarkLucer

No sé, Quetzali, no lo veo. ¿Me podrías explicar de dónde viene el razonamiento?


----------



## k-in-sc

*fe·ces*
*2. *dregs; sediment.

*hez**.*
(Del lat. _fex, fecis_).
*1.* f. En las preparaciones líquidas, parte de desperdicio que se deposita en el fondo de las cubas o vasijas. U. m. en pl.


----------



## DarkLucer

Hola k-in-sc. Mi problema no es con las heces, sino con el _over. _No sé si _distill over the feces_ significa destilar hasta que solo queden heces, u otra cosa. 

Gracias por la ayuda a ambos.


----------



## k-in-sc

It sounds like it means distilling it several times without removing the "black matter" (residue), but I can't really tell.


----------



## Quetzali

Hola
Sedimento es sinónimo de heces....


----------



## k-in-sc

But you distill something to purify and/or concentrate it. The sediment/residue is a byproduct.


----------



## rodelu2

El vinagre se obtenía por fermentación de diferentes sustancias, maíz, caña etc., y la fermentación deja un residuo: heces, poso, mosto en el recipiente de fermentación junto con el vinagre. Calentando a ebullición el contenido del recipiente, heces + vinagre, y recogiendo los vapores, se obtiene vinagre más concentrado. En rigor no se está _destilando_ sobre las heces sino _hirviendo_ sobre las heces.


----------



## k-in-sc

Right, but if all you want is the vinegar, why does it make a difference how much "feces" you leave in the retort?


----------



## rodelu2

That depends on the amount of eye of newt previously added. "Retort"! beautiful! the alchemist of the story would love that!
The feces (sounds scatological) are saturated with vinegar that contributes to the distillation's yield.


----------



## k-in-sc

Should I have said alembic?
Distill it several times over the feces: keep adding it back without removing the "black matter"?


----------



## rodelu2

To  strengthen  it [vinegar] more,  distill  it  several  times * over  the  feces*,  then mix  everything  you  have  distilled  with  as  much other  non-dephlegmatized  vinegar.
_Para fortalecer aún más el vinagre, destilarlo varias veces sobre las heces, y mezclar luego el producto de la destilación con la misma cantidad de otro vinagre que no ha sido desflematizado._
Yes, you distill, collect your vinegar, pour it back into the retort without removing the dregs and start distilling again. 
What's the black matter?


----------



## k-in-sc

It's another term for feces.


----------



## DarkLucer

Thank you both for your help! You are experts! It was really helpful


----------

